# 93458 denied - I have a claim where 93458-26



## coders_rock! (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a claim where 93458-26 was denied to 92980-RC. Can someone help me understand under what circumstance these codes can and cannot bill together.

Thanks,


----------



## stpat (Oct 6, 2011)

Was your cath diagnostic?  If so, besides your 26 modifier, you need a 59 modifier on 93458 when billing with a stent.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with stpat. You will need that -59 modifer attached to the Heart cath code


----------



## coders_rock! (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks to both of you, I just get so unsure of myself when it comes to modifier 59, are there any resources that can direct me into the decision to apply the modifier, thank you.


----------

